

Python and the web - alexnb185

Okay, so my question is that I want to create an application that will backup files that the user wants and then upload them to a web-based drive. I really am just a python guy; but I am open to new things. So is this going to be a pain in the ass on python? If not, what is the best way to do it and what will I need? Or, what about be the best language to use? I would love you forever if you gave some input. THANKS!
======
alexnb185
sorta but like I don't want to make it as complicated. Like check boxes for
the folders they want to upload and then they can schedule when they want to
upload it and then it goes, like one time or repeated.

------
SwellJoe
Kinda like DropBox (a partially Python app)?

